# 93 altima engine shaking in park and in gear



## Ayay91 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi i am new to this, i'll try to be as explanatory as possible.

Ok, here it is... i drive a 93 altima gxe auto, and since last week i'v been having problems with the engine shaking when i start the car... i can feel the vibration on the steering wheel and when i put the car in drive the shaking gets worst and i find that i have to rev the engine for far too long for it to speed up...the engine noise sounds like " gid, gid, gid, gid, gid, gid, gid " while in park...i have also changed all 4 spark plugs and checked the voltage on the wires its all fine.

i remember the first time it happend, i went to the local wal mart which is 10 mins away. when i came back and started the car... thats when i first noticed the the engine vibrations so i drive around in the empty parking lot for 2-3 mins and parked then poped the hood after a min the noise went away...and it was ok for half the day. Then it came back the next day but when i started driving on the hwy it went away and as soon as i stoped, it came back...so plz help and also keep in mind i dont know much about engines so plz keep it in simple terminology

p.s. what is idle?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Ayay91 said:


> Hi i am new to this, i'll try to be as explanatory as possible.
> 
> Ok, here it is... i drive a 93 altima gxe auto, and since last week i'v been having problems with the engine shaking when i start the car... i can feel the vibration on the steering wheel and when i put the car in drive the shaking gets worst and i find that i have to rev the engine for far too long for it to speed up...the engine noise sounds like " gid, gid, gid, gid, gid, gid, gid " while in park...i have also changed all 4 spark plugs and checked the voltage on the wires its all fine.
> 
> ...



Sounds like the intake manifold gasket is starting to leak. To check this spray carb. cleaner near the intake manifold while the car is on. If the idle smooths out then you found your problem. The bad news is it about a $500-600 repair, all labour except $70 in gaskets.

Frank


----------

